# Great site for new Outbacker



## TravelTeachers (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm glad I found this great site. We take delivery of our 28-BHS in May (hopefully). We've been using an old 23' Sunline but with 3 growing kids, wanted more space. Can't wait to get it on my Suburban! I appreciate browsing the site and looking for hints. I'm not very mechanical so I bypass the "build-your-own" modifications but look forward to keeping track of ideas as we gradually settle in.

Hey, any hints on getting the best out of this site?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome!

You will get the most from this site by interaction with others. You can find out a lot just by asking a question about something. Sometimes one question leads to many answers!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

and sometimes a question leads to more questions









We're all having fun sharing our thoughts and ideas, helping with solutions or just having fun. Good group of folks here, no BS or ego's. I'd suggest if you have a question, hit the search button to see if its been covered, don't hesitate to bring it back to active status, I know I every time I come here I hit the View New Posts link (upper right) to see what's going on. Welcome aboard!

Oh, and not all of us are very mechanical we just play it on the internet!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I am a newbie and so far this site has been absolutly fantastic. The Outbackers are friendly and helpful. Major info overload...which is a good thing









Thorsten


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome,

Great group of people here. Everyone's happy to help out.

Mike


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

It's a great site.... sunny

Only problem I have experienced here is the lack of time, time to spend online reading all the great post by all the wonderful Outbackers!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site,

My compliments on choosing an Outback and a 28BHS to boot. Not that I'm partial or anything







We picked up our 28BHS a week ago today. Plan to continue modifications/additions all day tomorrow and Sunday then, hopefully, head out on our inaugural outing next weekend.

This site has been great for ideas, motivation and just plain enthusiasm. Hope the unit turns out to be all you hope for, then some.

Happy trails,

Greg


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm a 28BHS'er too. Welcome to the Outbacker world. It's a great site with great info. What I like the most though is the quality of the people. Looking forwarf to lots of great conversation.


----------

